
Scikit-Learn’s Defaults Are Wrong - dsr12
https://ryxcommar.com/2019/08/30/scikit-learns-defaults-are-wrong
======
i_am_proteus
> You can’t do machine learning in Python without [scikit-learn]

Aside from hand-rolling the algorithm of your choice:

import statsmodels

